# Lost our Lease



## mrpdl (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been leasing 400 acres in Burke county with a buddy and his dad. His dad has leased the property for the past 35 years, the family has decided not to lease the property after this deer season. The original owner passed away a few years back and the family members about 18 of them are at odds about what to do with the property. Anyway we are looking for a new tract anywhere from 100-500+ acres in Burke, Jefferson, Wilkes, Washington, Warren or somewhere close to these counties. If anyone knows of anything please let me know. We are not interested in joining a club. We are located in Augusta and are looking for something within an hour or so.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Leasehunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lease in Warren Co*

6.71/acre reduced 444.4 acres : Ogeechee River frontage- Lease period to 08/31/09 and on-going thereafter provided secured funds each year.  (478) 553-0203


----------



## HunterDoug (Jan 1, 2009)

Our 1269 acre club is located 5 miles West of Lincolnton, GA just off of Highway 378.  Our dues are $700 and includes you, your wife and 2 children under age 18.  Call Doug at 678-947-0631 for more information or look at our website at www.southernsportsmanhuntingclub.com.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## mrpdl (Jan 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rd391 (Jan 21, 2009)

any more info please call 772-205-8511


----------



## Leasehunter (Jan 23, 2009)

*Leases in Wadley GA*

Reduced rates - 3.62/acre for remaninder of season through 8/31/09.  Wil send tract maps


----------



## JG129 (Jan 25, 2009)

3300 acres in Jefferson -- www.geocities.com/big_buck_club/


----------



## Big7 (Jan 26, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=198506
PM sent too...


----------



## mrpdl (Jan 27, 2009)

not interested in a club, looking for land for lease


----------



## mrpdl (Feb 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrpdl (Feb 19, 2009)

Please read entire post. WE ARE NOT INTERSTED IN JOING A CLUB!! LOOKING FOR LAND!! PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL ME INFO ABOUT YOUR CLUB!


----------



## mrpdl (Mar 2, 2009)

anything out there?????????????????


----------



## mrpdl (Mar 6, 2009)

This weekend we are getting all of our stands etc.. from our old lease and would really like to find a new lease to relocate them to ASAP!


----------



## DoeMaster (Mar 10, 2009)

I have 990 acres in Washington/Johnson County available for $12 per acre. It has 200 acres of agriculture, 150 acre hayfield, a stocked farm pond. It also has a creek that runs the length of the property and plenty of hardwood creek bottom. There is also some planted pines in various growth stages throughout the property. A campsite with electric and a water well is on the property and campers can be kept at the camp year-round. Let me know if you're interested.  

Pat Patterson
(478) 327-1503 - work
(478) 542-3287 - cell
(478) 956-6916 - home


----------



## JG129 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Jefferson county club*



mrpdl said:


> I've been leasing 400 acres in Burke county with a buddy and his dad. His dad has leased the property for the past 35 years, the family has decided not to lease the property after this deer season. The original owner passed away a few years back and the family members about 18 of them are at odds about what to do with the property. Anyway we are looking for a new tract anywhere from 100-500+ acres in Burke, Jefferson, Wilkes, Washington, Warren or somewhere close to these counties. If anyone knows of anything please let me know. We are not interested in joining a club. We are located in Augusta and are looking for something within an hour or so.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Don't know if your still looking for a club, but I'm in a good one in between Wrens and Louisville (Jefferson county)that needs a few members. I live in columbia county too and its dead on a 45 minute drive for me.

www.geocities.com/big_buck_club/

-Jared


----------



## mrpdl (Mar 17, 2009)

Not looking for a club!! Land for lease only. Thanks


----------



## catchitwild (Mar 25, 2009)

5000 acres in Warrenton Ga looking 6 members. Very secure camp owner lives on site, Power and Water hook up. Has Bath House, Club House with Full Kitchen and Pool Room. Washer and Dryer on site, Ice Machine, Deer Cooler and Cleaning area, Outside pavillion with BBQ Pit. Roads well maintained Club stands for member use, food plots, as well as making your own, you are welcome to bring your own tractors. Pastures, Fields and wooded areas with creeks, lakes, and ponds on land. Membership is $1700.00, $300.00 for Campsite under 20 Feet, over 20 Feet $450.00. Camp site can be used year round, abundant deer and Turkey. 4 wheelers allowed


----------



## mrpdl (Mar 29, 2009)

Looking for land to lease only!!! NO CLUBS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrpdl (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## holler tree (Apr 15, 2009)

hey, I know where a club is. NOT REALLY just couldnt resist. good luck on your quest.


----------



## mrpdl (Apr 16, 2009)

That's funny holler!! I'm begining to wonder if people can read Clubs are a dime a dozen, but I'm looking for land to lease. Thought it was as clear as mud in the original post.. Thanks for the humor


----------



## Chadx1981 (Apr 16, 2009)

I understood you the first time. People are wierd.


----------



## mrpdl (Apr 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrpdl (May 21, 2009)

still looking


----------



## Bowser (Jun 20, 2009)

We have a lease in Central Ga ( Upson, Crawford and Monroe cty) 4300ac Need at lease 34 guns per season. Please email me if you would like a copy of the Club By-laws. $1300.00 per season for Deer & Turkey. flagunbow@yahoo.co or may call 407-276-5856 at this time we have 3 openings.


----------



## kornbread (Jun 20, 2009)

at least three people has offered you LAND TO LEASE and you have ignored or either you are wanting something for nothing .


----------



## LRBIV (Jul 21, 2009)

I have two large tracts available for lease: 478 acres in Warren Co. near Jewell and 565 acres in McDuffie Co. on the Warren Co. line. Let me know if you are still looking.


----------



## Scabman (Jul 22, 2009)

We have approximately 500 acres in Washington county just across the Jefferson county line.  We need to lease. It has good interior roads, surrounded by agricultural fields.Last year they were planted in corn, soybeans and peanuts.  Plenty of deer and turkeys. Nice buck killed off of the property last year. Call Ryan @912-293-6401


----------



## mrpdl (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. We have leased right at 400 acres in Burke county, 2 power lines, pond, planted pines and harwood bottoms. Got some decent size Bucks on the trail cam, they are posted on the trail cams thread. We planted 5 food plots and are ready for opening day. Was not trying to be difficult, but we like doing our own thing and were not interested in a club. Just waiting for the right opportunity and no kornbread we were not looking for something for nothing or ignoring anyone. We just knew what we wanted and was willing to wait to find it. Good Luck to everyone this year!!


----------



## TRabern (Oct 16, 2009)

Opps I skipped your reply that you have already have a place to hunt.
Oochee Creek Club is looking for 3 -4 Christian members 
Location: Toomsboro, Ga / Wilkinson County
Land: 
387 Acres 
Upland Pines with Hardwood Draws with creeks
Large 5 Bedroom Brick House with all amenities included
Rules:
No Alcohol 
Game:
Deer / Turkey / Hog
Cost:
$700 Per person for entire year. All seasons included.

Please call Ryan at 770-712-2393 or Terry at 770-461-3292 for any questions 
or send email at Ryan3587@msn.com


----------

